# can this genetics question be answered?



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

I know nothing about genetics or patterns terminology... but I would like to attempt to ask if a white hen from a blue bar grizzle father can produce grizzle like her father if she is mated to a red bar? Or is this one of those situations that you would need to know who alls carrying what?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

If she were white from the grizzle (from both parents), she would pass it on.
If the father is not stork marked, there is a 50% chance she carries it.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Father not stork, but mother and both her parents are white...any chance?
And thank you for helping me.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would think 50% chance from what you have said in the last post.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

So far they have produced two that are barred and both were red..can they produce blue bars?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Male pigeons have two color genes. Red is the most dominant. Your red bar cock could have two red genes or one red and one blue or one red and one brown and he will still be a red bar because the most dominant color gene determines the color he displays.

If he has two red genes, all of his offspring will be red. If he has one red gene and one blue gene, half of his offspring of both sexes will be blue and half will be red *IF* his mate is blue based, which she most likely is if her father was blue. There is a chance she is brown if her fathers second color gene was brown, but brown is much less common. Hens only have one color gene which they inherit from thier father.

Check your red male and if he has dark flecking (black or dark blue) in his flights or tail, it is likely that his second color gene is blue, in which case, he would be able to produce blue bars. If you don't find any dark flecking in his tail or flights, it is likely both of his color genes are red, in which case, all of his offspring will be red. Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Your white hen may or may not have inherited the grizzle gene from her father if her father was heterozygous (one copy) grizzle and may or may not produce grizzles. If her father was homozygous (two copies) grizzle then she is grizzle being masked by rec. white and will produce 50% grizzles. Her grizzle offspring may be ash red grizzle, rather than blue grizzle, when mated to an ash red.


----------

